

How most Flash games insert hiscores and why it's not smart (fixed broken link) - bashzor
http://www.miniclip.com/php/HS/hs.php?version=2&timer=123110120761385&key=20f1a1a23007871ed6a5e84b347039b0&location=xD&score=1337133713&username=via_HN&gamename=bubbletrouble&formaction=gethighscores&dwm=2

======
grover3333
easy way to fix that: the server can check if the score is outside a possible
threshold. if it is, there's been some cheating and the player should be
deleted for breaking the terms.

best way to fix that: send qualifiers and make the server calculate the actual
score/high score.

